# S4 Active ELM agent. What is it?



## yankeesfan714 (Jul 12, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me what the ELM agent is used for? What kind of apps depend on it? And can I safely disable it?
Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537


----------



## erikboudet (Jul 12, 2013)

I have been looking for the same answer. I want to know what I am freezing or uninstalling before I do. I have seen others post apps that they have safely frozen but they lack a description. Any info would help.

*What folder does the firmware update download to temporarily before it is installed?

Samsung Galaxy S4 Active SGH-I537


----------



## Megamind08 (Sep 11, 2014)

ELM Agent - Emulated Legacy Mount for multi-user support


----------

